# First all wood grunt



## Tclem (Oct 24, 2013)

First time to turn all wood grunt. Found several things I need to do different next time.


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 25, 2013)

Great job!

Am I correct in assuming that the rounded end is the mouthpiece and the flared end is the exhaust? If so, you might look at shortening the mouthpiece some to give it a little better purportion. But don't let me discourage you. Keep making sawdust. You are off to a great start.


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 25, 2013)

Tclem said:


> First time to turn all wood grunt. Found several things I need to do different next time.


 

This is ERC...right?

What kind of finish did you use?

Did you make the 'guts'?





Scott (one of those inquiring minds things) B


----------



## Tclem (Oct 25, 2013)

The mouthpiece is one of the things ill do different next time. 
ERC?
Bought the guts. 
Finish is (suppose to be) haddenhailers finish. Check out his YouTube tutorial.


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry, so use to using the initials....ERC = Eastern Red Cedar

I'll check out the YouTube thing too. Thanks!




Scott (sometimes my mind thinks faster then I type, other times.............I forget) B


----------



## Tclem (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes red cedar. Plenty of it in southwest Mississippi


----------



## myingling (Oct 25, 2013)

nice one


----------

